# United RC Krystal-3 in the V2



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Iv heard allot of good things about this motor in Mini-T's & RS4's. Has anyone used one in a brp & how do they compare to the speed 300? The web site has no details on it. Would I need the speed 300 rear pod to use the United RC Krystal-3? & why does the bushing on the speed 300 pod need to be notched? Motor clearance? If so I guess using BB's on the rear axle is out.

Thanks United RC Krystal-3
United RC Krystal-3


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go with the speed 300 6 volt at Hobby lobby for about $16.00 or the Great planes 370 at Tower hobbies for $8.00 that they use in airplanes.
You will need the #325 rear pod plates. If you gear with a 9/52 the can will clear Ball Bearing. If you go smaller you have to cut a notch in the can or use the notched bushing that comes with the #325.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You can use bearings for the axle if you grind siome of the motor case away in the bearing area. Sounds strange, but worked for me.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The Kyrstal-3 is a Speed 300 motor that has been "tuned". They all go FAST, some just go alittle faster.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

From what Bud told me once, if I recall correctly...
The brush designs on the Speed 300s cause the timing to advance with age as the brushes wear. I think this causes the current to go up as well. 

You need to break in the brushes on the Speed 300s as well as the regular motors we use...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

k1m said:


> The Kyrstal-3 is a Speed 300 motor that has been "tuned". They all go FAST, some just go alittle faster.


i have a united speed 300.. its just that.. a speed 300. its a tad smoother, prolly from the breakin and the bushing "polish" they supposedly do. 

i even chromed my own can like them, and tuned it... nothing all that i guess, just the extra labor to polish the can and cleaning it up.

either will work. speed 300's on the brp's are nice. i used to race against hpi's in the mod class with my brp.. spanked them almost every time


----------

